# Borehole drillers



## Nigel hippy (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi
I live near Castelo Branco and I need to find a driller for a borehole. 

I have looked on line and there does not seem to be any companies out there. I know there will be, but it's getting hold of them.

Has anyone on here used a company in the area and if so, can you recommend them?

Regards

Nigel


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Ask at your local cafe

A search in Portuguese usually gets better results something like Furo de Aqua

Yellow Pages listing these for C Branco Furos Artesianos e Poços Castelo Branco () | pai.pt


----------



## earde (Aug 8, 2018)

*Furo or Boarhole*

Hello, 
Did you find/use someone yet?
Now I need one to..

Thanks for the link, I used this to find them but I hope for reviews


----------

